# Network neutrality in Congress, round 3: Fight!



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Should the bill pass, Internet service providers will not be able to "block, interfere with, discriminate against, impair, or degrade" access to any lawful content from any lawful application or device."
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/08/the-war-over-network-neutrality.ars


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I just read the article,and as a Bell ISP subscriber I am aware first hand of the techniques they use.Too bad we didn't have that here in Canada,although that very issue is being addressed at this moment.
To me it's a no brainer,but then again who controls the government?We shall soon see.
Good post.


----------

